# Hair dryer setups



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

So I've read in a few posts that some of you guys have put together some sort of contraption that holds a hair dryer (or multiple hair dryers) on a tripod to speed up the drying of compound. It seems like I'm always held up waiting for my patches to dry so I'd appreciate anyone posting pics:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I take an extension pole (6 - 12) screw it up tight against floor and ceiling (both ends padded) and then clamp a hair dryer to it.

Or use a ZIP wall pole.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

no pics available, BTW ....... yet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This sounds like a LastCraftsman invention that is in his desk.

Use a hot mud that will help.

If you dry it too fast you will crack it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What happened to LC ?

Were we forced to show him the door?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> What happened to LC ?
> 
> Were we forced to show him the door?


I hope not, that would be a disservice to the forum, for real.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> If you dry it too fast you will crack it.


 


really?? ........so after i dry it i have to re spackle it then dry it again then re spackle it then dry it again then re spackle it then dry it again then re spackle it then dry it again???

my friend you need to borrow your wifes hair dryer an learn a thing or 2 ......... ohhh the life your missin out on lol


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont use a dedicated dryer set-up but rather just rest it on a 5 or something or maybe a ladder .............tape it to a pole then to a ladder ...........tons of different combinations an they all work 




JP has 1 of the best ive seen ..............dryer tri-pod


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I use 5min dura, bond for pretty much 
All of my patches . The hair dryer with a five dollar salvation army tripod . Just a cheap one . It saves so much time . I use the graco strap to tie it on . Or tie down with the plastic knot on the end . I do allot of patches . People freak out when I bring in my hair dryer . It works good .


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> i dont use a dedicated dryer set-up but rather just rest it on a 5 or something or maybe a ladder .............tape it to a pole then to a ladder ...........tons of different combinations an they all work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard about the JP tripod setup.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> This sounds like a LastCraftsman invention that is in his desk.
> 
> Use a hot mud that will help.
> 
> If you dry it too fast you will crack it.


Forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by hot mud?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mpminter said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by hot mud?


just mean setting type, like durabond


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I hope not, that would be a disservice to the forum, for real.


Funny you guys should mention him. I was just wondering what happened to him the other day. He was a huge asset to this place, and I sure hope he finds his way back.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I use 5min dura, bond for pretty much
> All of my patches . The hair dryer with a five dollar salvation army tripod . Just a cheap one . It saves so much time . I use the graco strap to tie it on . Or tie down with the plastic knot on the end . I do allot of patches . People freak out when I bring in my hair dryer . It works good .


I figured you'd use 5 minute BEHER bond like JP does. 

Whaddya say JP? Got some great HD products to promote for drying patches?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

What's with the bull...t
I guess I can get kick off PT for liking a product ? I am sure I could get aura to work for me too . I really don't think its in my range of clients . Maybe save me some labor time , Behr does that when I use it . Jack's test shows it . I have seen it my self bright red 2 coats over monarch crap paint covered . I am a Kelly Moore guy it's what I use the most . I like BM products , but I just don't work with them 
Why use a product that cost more and doesn't work as well as something cheaper . Plus this about hair dryers da mm paint snobs . Err I guess I am on the list .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> What's with the bull...t
> I guess I can get kick off PT for liking a product ? I am sure I could get aura to work for me too . I really don't think its in my range of clients . Maybe save me some labor time , Behr does that when I use it . Jack's test shows it . I have seen it my self bright red 2 coats over monarch crap paint covered . I am a Kelly Moore guy it's what I use the most . I like BM products , but I just don't work with them
> Why use a product that cost more and doesn't work as well as something cheaper . Plus this about hair dryers da mm paint snobs . Err I guess I am on the list .


 

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":yes::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> just mean setting type, like durabond


Oh, gotcha. I use alot of EZ sand 5min already, but even though it sets fast, it sometimes takes forever to really dry in our humid New England weather.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a setup I use. A piece of aluminum is band-clamped to the hair dryer and tapped for the tripiod. It's far from elegant, but it works.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Usually dry times are not a huge issue on projects. Generally there's enough to work on while that stuff is drying. Patches are the first thing done if I see they will be a bottleneck in production, before any other prep. 

We have textured walls here 98% of residential

If its commercial, there's usually enough to stay busy with while waiting.

Texturing a bathroom right before it rains sucks. Can take a long time to dry.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ddemair said:


> Here's a setup I use. A piece of aluminum is band-clamped to the hair dryer and tapped for the tripiod. It's far from elegant, but it works.


very nice


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Usually dry times are not a huge issue on projects. Generally there's enough to work on while that stuff is drying. Patches are the first thing done if I see they will be a bottleneck in production, before any other prep.
> 
> We have textured walls here 98% of residential
> 
> ...


Many times dry times aren't an issue, but I have had a number of jobs this year where they really caused me problems. One was a bedroom and bathroom that had a few patches that took all day to dry! (it was a really rainy, cool week) I wound up just painting around the patches and then sanded, primed and painted them the next day. It seemed like all my interior jobs were like that this past spring.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Sometimes 20 min drys faster . 
Also adding hot water works if you can move fast enough . 
Thumbs up nice hair dryer . 
Mine keeps falling off .


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a couple of small fans that have heat coils in them. They draw a lot of amps (need to be plugged into the bathroom or kitchen outlets - I think they are about 20amps?)

They don't push a lot of air, but it is fairly warm to hot. They overheat and shut themselves off quickly, but.....I put a big box fan directly in front of them, and the added airflow pulls more cool air through them so they don't overheat, and it circulates air through the whole room quickly.

In a bath or closet, a coat of paint can dry to the point you could scuff sand four times faster than without it.:thumbup:

And the 20 or 5 minute hot patches - you can watch the moisture leave the repair.....I have, believe me. If you need one of these to dry the patch, you probably need to get that area done quickly.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Could you folks not use heat guns rather than the old lady's hair dryer?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

heat guns are to dangerous.............i like to run my dryers while im doing something else ..........cant do that with heat guns


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> heat guns are to dangerous.............i like to run my dryers while im doing something else ..........cant do that with heat guns


Can too.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> heat guns are to dangerous.............i like to run my dryers while im doing something else ..........cant do that with heat guns


Why are heat guns too dangerous as opposed to a hair dryer that should either be used for drying hair at home or in a salon?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

mistcoat said:


> Why are heat guns too dangerous as opposed to a hair dryer that should either be used for drying hair at home or in a salon?


heat guns reach higher temps .........YES they can be used but if you walk off on one your playin with fire ...........litterally...........hmmm put your hand in front of the 2 an tell me wich is safer 


451 degrees Fahrenheit and paper will spontaniously combust


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ragebhardt said:


> Can too.


 
one day your gonna burn a house down ..........:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Why are heat guns too dangerous as opposed to a hair dryer that should either be used for drying hair at home or in a salon?


As Ole says, fire danger is too high. 

Also, I find that there can be TOO MUCH heat for drying patching material. I need to dry small patches quick. Too hot a dryer will only dry the surface and crack a deep patch, and sometimes you can tell if the subsurface is dry with a HEAT gun. A hair dryer does take a little longer, but the even lower temp seems to be better. 

Also, one may want to dry a paint sample - - not melt it


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Understand your views there fella's. But the one I use (above image) has a heat setting to allow you to also run it on cool. Which is a good feature as you can run it on cool prior to putting it away. You know it's not gonna melt it's box or cable.

I have used it to remove vinyl lettering off my van. I'd say there is more temp control on that than on a hi-lo setting of a hair dryer.
I've dried many a paint sample on lining paper with it too.

Ole, I can keep my hand in front of the DeWalt at a reasonably high temp. It's a good little tool.

Honest :yes:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if it has temp settings then maybe but still be carefull ...........human error can still play a part


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> one day your gonna burn a house down ..........:yes:


Been using it going on 20 years for all kinds of stuff.
But then again maybe lightening will strike and burn it down also.
Ya know what they say "s##t happens".


----------

